# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع مطالعه برای کنکور نظام قدیم از بهمن (دانشجوئم)

## tari2000

سلام بچه ها،
من دانشجوی دامپزشکیم، تهرانم، رتبم ۳کا و خرده ای منطقه یک بود کنکور ۹۸...نظام قدیم بودم. رتبه سال اولمم ۴۹۰۰ بود. البته برای ۹۸ اونقدر که باید و شاید تلاش نکردم.
میخوام از بهمن شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم دوباره. ترم بعد نمیخوام مرخصی بگیرم میخوام ۱۳،۱۴ واحد تو دو روز بردارم و بقیه روزا رو بشینم برای کنکور بخونم.
هدفمم پزشکی آزاد تهران یا دندانپزشکی آزاد تهرانه...
به نظرتون چیکار کنم با این شرایط؟
اولا که شک دارم که کنکور نظام قدیم بدم یا جدید. ثانیا واسه برنامه ریزی موندم چیکار کنم که بتونم به هدفم برسم تو ۵ ماه و خرده ای...!
توصیه تون چیه؟
درسای رشته ی خودمم بی نهایت سخت و سنگینه. البته به رشتم علاقه دارم و انصافا رشته ی خیلی خوبیه اگه تا تخصص پیش برم. بیشتر سختی مسیر مزید بر علت شده که کنکور بدم! وگرنه شاید اگه دانشگاه نزدیک بود بهم اصلا به فکر کنکور مجدد نمیفتادم =))
الان خانواده یکم گیر دادن میگن دوباره کنکور بده، هم این که خودم دو ساعت و نیم تو راه رفتم و دو ساعت و نیم برگشت و تو همین یک ماه و نیم دیوانه شدم دیگه :/

قصد شرکت در آزمون هم تا عید ندارم.
از الان تا بهمن میخواستم یه چیزایی بخونم درسا رو یادم نره، ولی خب ایننننقدر درسای دانشگاه سنگینه نمیرسم. شاااید برسم یکم عمومی بخونم.
خلاصه که...هلپ می =))

----------


## ladylroz

*چجوری به این رتبه خوب رسیدین؟ 
هر درسی رو چجوری میخوندین یکم از فوت و فن هاش به من میگین تو خصوصی؟؟؟*

----------


## Amin4636

سلام 
نه میخوام امید الکی بهت بدم نه ناامیدت کنم
ولی بدون که اگه از بهمن شروع کنی میتونی به هدفت برسی ولی کارت بشدت سخته و باید انقدر انگیزه داشته باشی تا دست از تلاش بر نداری.
در ضمن به نظر من حتما با یک مشاوره خبره پیش برو و اصلا به این فکر نکن که خودت برای خودت یه برنامه میان مدت یا بلند مدت بنویسی چون خوندن برای کنکور توی ۵ ماه یه برنامه ریزی عالی و اصولی میخواد که کار هر کسی‌ نیست.
و اینکه تو الان باید سطح خودت صفر بدونی و از صفر شروع به مطالعه کنی و فک نکن چون تازه مطالبو خوندی حتما تو ذهنت هست
نمونه هم میخوای تو شهر‌ما یه نفر همین امسال از اواسط دی شروع کرد و پزشکی قم قبول شد.
در مورد بقیه مسائلی که گفتی هم چون تجربشو ندارم نظری نمیدم
موفق باشی شبت خوش!

----------


## tari2000

تخصصیا رو میگم. ریاضی آمار دو فصل اولو خونده بودم دو فصل دیگشو نخونده بودم. هندسه رو نخونده بودم ولی به جز هندسه فضایی بقیشو در حدی بلد بودم که بتونم از پس سوالای خیلی ساده بربیام. هندسه مختصاتی و مقاطع مخروطی رو هم نخونده بودم. ریاضیمو ۴۷/۸ زدم اگه اشتباه نکنم.
زیستو خیلی خوندم متن کتاب درسی رو، یک چهارم تستای آی کیو رو خیلی خوب زدم. از تصویرنامه مهروماه هم خوندم که خیلی کمک کرد. زیستمو ۷۷ زدم.
فیزیکم خیلی خوب بود به بالای ۸۰ فکر میکردم ولی ۶۰ و خرده ای شد. شیمی هم فکر میکردم بالای ۷۰ شه اونم شد ۶۰ و خرده ای...
روش مطالعه ی فیزیکم چیز خاصی نبود! تست زیاد! همین! درس مورد علاقم بود با علاقه ی زیاد میخوندمش...
شیمیمم همیشه خوب بود متاسفانه سال کنکور سر همین یکم مغرور شدم به خودم یکم کم کاری کردم براش در طول سال وگرنه میشد خیلی درصد بهتری  کسب کرد.

----------


## tari2000

> سلام 
> نه میخوام امید الکی بهت بدم نه ناامیدت کنم
> ولی بدون که اگه از بهمن شروع کنی میتونی به هدفت برسی ولی کارت بشدت سخته و باید انقدر انگیزه داشته باشی تا دست از تلاش بر نداری.
> در ضمن به نظر من حتما با یک مشاوره خبره پیش برو و اصلا به این فکر نکن که خودت برای خودت یه برنامه میان مدت یا بلند مدت بنویسی چون خوندن برای کنکور توی ۵ ماه یه برنامه ریزی عالی و اصولی میخواد که کار هر کسی‌ نیست.
> و اینکه تو الان باید سطح خودت صفر بدونی و از صفر شروع به مطالعه کنی و فک نکن چون تازه مطالبو خوندی حتما تو ذهنت هست
> نمونه هم میخوای تو شهر‌ما یه نفر همین امسال از اواسط دی شروع کرد و پزشکی قم قبول شد.
> در مورد بقیه مسائلی که گفتی هم چون تجربشو ندارم نظری نمیدم
> موفق باشی شبت خوش!


درسته کاملا...باید سطحمو صفر در نظر بگیرم چون خیلی مطالب هم یادم میره تا اون موقع به هر حال...ولی خب یه نیمچه مزیتی که دارم اینه که میدونم هیچیم نشه فوقش همینو ادامه میدم و به میزان سال قبل استرس ندارم و فشاری روم نیست مخصوصا چون قصد ندارم به بقیه فامیلا بگم که میخوام باز کنکور بدم.
برای آزمون، شما امسال قلمچی میدین؟ از کیفیت سوالاش راضی هستین من بعد عید ثبت نام کنم؟ نمیدونم کیفیتش در حد پارساله یا برای نظام قدیما دیگه وقت نمیذاره...؟
کنکور نظام قدیم بدم یا جدید؟

----------


## tari2000

> *چجوری به این رتبه خوب رسیدین؟ 
> هر درسی رو چجوری میخوندین یکم از فوت و فن هاش به من میگین تو خصوصی؟؟؟*


ببخشید یکم بالاتر جوابتونو دادم ولی یادم رفت نقل قول بزنم! بخونینش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ladylroz

*ممنونم*

----------


## amaz

مسیر رفت و برگشتت واقعا زجره. به نظر منم ارزششو داره و به طور کلی تصمیم درست و منطقی داری می گیری. :Yahoo (83):  اینم در نظر بگیر 99 درصد کنکور کلا 9 ماه برای کنکور می خونن. اون 2 ماه اول هم از اون 99 درصد 90 درصد دارن آزمون و خطا می کنن میشه 7 ماه. 1 ماه هم که بچه مدرسه ای ها آزمون دارن براشون میشه 6 ماه یعنی تو نسبت به رقیبات خیلی هم کم نداری. خیلی ها هم در طول مسیر ناامید میشن و میگن برای کنکور سال بعد می خوایم بخونیم. :Yahoo (113): 
میدونیم هم که این حرفایی که زدم متأسفانه مبالغه نبود و همش درست بود...
فقط اینکه حالا که شما می خوای 5 ماه وقت بذاری باید از وقتت درست استفاده کنی. من هی اینو میگم هیچ کس به حرفم گوش نمی کنه، یه نرم افزاری هست به اسم ReaderPro برای اندروید نرم افزار تندخوانی هست اونو بگیر روزی 5 دقیقه فقط 5 دقیقه تمرین کن باهاش هر روز. 
همه ی تست ها رو هم زمان دار بزن. یعنی برای زیست 45 ثانیه مثلا برای فیزیک 1 دقیقه و 12 ثانیه و به همین صورت...
از اون جایی که قبلا توی نظام قدیم نتیجه گرفتی همونو بده....
و همون طور که یکی دیگه هم گفت مشاور خوب هم پیشنهاد میشه. گرچه من خودم مشاورو قبول ندارم چون همشون میگن خلاصه نویسی کن ولی من خلاصه نویسی رو قبول ندارم  :Yahoo (39):  ولی شما عین من نباش...
موفق باشی... :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Amin4636

> درسته کاملا...باید سطحمو صفر در نظر بگیرم چون خیلی مطالب هم یادم میره تا اون موقع به هر حال...ولی خب یه نیمچه مزیتی که دارم اینه که میدونم هیچیم نشه فوقش همینو ادامه میدم و به میزان سال قبل استرس ندارم و فشاری روم نیست مخصوصا چون قصد ندارم به بقیه فامیلا بگم که میخوام باز کنکور بدم.
> برای آزمون، شما امسال قلمچی میدین؟ از کیفیت سوالاش راضی هستین من بعد عید ثبت نام کنم؟ نمیدونم کیفیتش در حد پارساله یا برای نظام قدیما دیگه وقت نمیذاره...؟
> کنکور نظام قدیم بدم یا جدید؟


در مورد آزمون اساس آزمون دادن سنجیدن خودته و یاد گرفتن هنر آزمون دادنه. گاج و قلمچی و گزینه۲ هر سه تاش اوکیه. در مورد اینکه از کی تو آزمون شرکت کنی هم نمیتونم نظری بدم چون بستگی به برنامت داره( بهت گفتم مشاور خوب خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه اگه خواستی بیا خصوصی بهت معرفی کنم)
نظام قدیم به نظرم شرکت کن چون رتبت خوب شده و اگه بیای سراغ کتابای نظام جدید با توجه به تغییرات شاید گیج بشی

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بیشتر سختی مسیر مزید بر علت شده که کنکور بدم! وگرنه شاید اگه دانشگاه نزدیک بود بهم اصلا به فکر کنکور مجدد نمیفتادم =))


تلاش ها ریشه در انگیزه ها دارن. سختی مسیر و فشار خانواده هیچ جوره انگیزه واسه تلاش نمیشه. چشما رو باز کن واقعیت رو ببین. ولی اگه انگیزه رو پیدا کردی، 150 روز آزاد فرصت کافی ای هست ی دور درسا رو بخونی

----------


## Mobham

دوست عزیز شما دانشگاه دولتی میری الان یا آزاد؟

----------


## tari2000

> مسیر رفت و برگشتت واقعا زجره. به نظر منم ارزششو داره و به طور کلی تصمیم درست و منطقی داری می گیری. اینم در نظر بگیر 99 درصد کنکور کلا 9 ماه برای کنکور می خونن. اون 2 ماه اول هم از اون 99 درصد 90 درصد دارن آزمون و خطا می کنن میشه 7 ماه. 1 ماه هم که بچه مدرسه ای ها آزمون دارن براشون میشه 6 ماه یعنی تو نسبت به رقیبات خیلی هم کم نداری. خیلی ها هم در طول مسیر ناامید میشن و میگن برای کنکور سال بعد می خوایم بخونیم.
> میدونیم هم که این حرفایی که زدم متأسفانه مبالغه نبود و همش درست بود...
> فقط اینکه حالا که شما می خوای 5 ماه وقت بذاری باید از وقتت درست استفاده کنی. من هی اینو میگم هیچ کس به حرفم گوش نمی کنه، یه نرم افزاری هست به اسم ReaderPro برای اندروید نرم افزار تندخوانی هست اونو بگیر روزی 5 دقیقه فقط 5 دقیقه تمرین کن باهاش هر روز. 
> همه ی تست ها رو هم زمان دار بزن. یعنی برای زیست 45 ثانیه مثلا برای فیزیک 1 دقیقه و 12 ثانیه و به همین صورت...
> از اون جایی که قبلا توی نظام قدیم نتیجه گرفتی همونو بده....
> و همون طور که یکی دیگه هم گفت مشاور خوب هم پیشنهاد میشه. گرچه من خودم مشاورو قبول ندارم چون همشون میگن خلاصه نویسی کن ولی من خلاصه نویسی رو قبول ندارم  ولی شما عین من نباش...
> موفق باشی...


متاسفانه گوشیم اندروید نیست اپلیکیشن مشابهش برای iOS وجود نداره؟  :Yahoo (2): 
من خودمم حقیقتش زیاد به مشاور اعتقاد ندارم و برای ۹۷ و ۹۸ هم بدون مشاور پیش رفتم. این کم شدن حجم درسای نظام جدید یکم آدمو وسوسه میکنه برای همین موندم بین جدید و قدیم  :Yahoo (2):  و میترسم این قضایایی که امسال برای نظام قدیما پیش اومد، ۹۹ تکرار شه!

----------


## tari2000

> در مورد آزمون اساس آزمون دادن سنجیدن خودته و یاد گرفتن هنر آزمون دادنه. گاج و قلمچی و گزینه۲ هر سه تاش اوکیه. در مورد اینکه از کی تو آزمون شرکت کنی هم نمیتونم نظری بدم چون بستگی به برنامت داره( بهت گفتم مشاور خوب خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه اگه خواستی بیا خصوصی بهت معرفی کنم)
> نظام قدیم به نظرم شرکت کن چون رتبت خوب شده و اگه بیای سراغ کتابای نظام جدید با توجه به تغییرات شاید گیج بشی


خیلی ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون  لطف کردین. برای تغییر نظام یکی به خاطر ظلمی که امسال در حق ما نظام قدیما شد و یکیم به خاطر تغییر حجم قابل توجه نظام جدید دارم خیلی جدی به تغییر نظام فکر میکنم، خیلی اشتباهه به نظرتون؟

----------


## tari2000

> تلاش ها ریشه در انگیزه ها دارن. سختی مسیر و فشار خانواده هیچ جوره انگیزه واسه تلاش نمیشه. چشما رو باز کن واقعیت رو ببین. ولی اگه انگیزه رو پیدا کردی، 150 روز آزاد فرصت کافی ای هست ی دور درسا رو بخونی


من انگیزه دارم! کی گفته نمیشه؟ شمام اگه روزی بیش از ۵ ساعت تو راه رفت و برگشت بودین و به خاطر عدم اطلاع عموم جامعه از وضعیت رشته مورد آزار کلامی واقع میشدین، و خانوادتونم یه بند غر میزدن انگیزه پیدا میکردین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> تخصصیا رو میگم. ریاضی آمار دو فصل اولو خونده بودم دو فصل دیگشو نخونده بودم. هندسه رو نخونده بودم ولی به جز هندسه فضایی بقیشو در حدی بلد بودم که بتونم از پس سوالای خیلی ساده بربیام. هندسه مختصاتی و مقاطع مخروطی رو هم نخونده بودم. ریاضیمو ۴۷/۸ زدم اگه اشتباه نکنم.
> زیستو خیلی خوندم متن کتاب درسی رو، یک چهارم تستای آی کیو رو خیلی خوب زدم. از تصویرنامه مهروماه هم خوندم که خیلی کمک کرد. زیستمو ۷۷ زدم.
> فیزیکم خیلی خوب بود به بالای ۸۰ فکر میکردم ولی ۶۰ و خرده ای شد. شیمی هم فکر میکردم بالای ۷۰ شه اونم شد ۶۰ و خرده ای...
> روش مطالعه ی فیزیکم چیز خاصی نبود! تست زیاد! همین! درس مورد علاقم بود با علاقه ی زیاد میخوندمش...
> شیمیمم همیشه خوب بود متاسفانه سال کنکور سر همین یکم مغرور شدم به خودم یکم کم کاری کردم براش در طول سال وگرنه میشد خیلی درصد بهتری  کسب کرد.


منبع و روش مطالعه شیمی و فیزیکتون چی بود و فقط برای  زیست تصویر نامه رو میخوندید +کتاب درسی و ای کیو منبع دیگه ای از قبیل فیلم و .نداشتید تخصصیا درصداتون رو + رتبتون +توضیحات کامل روش خوندنتون رو هم بگید و اینکه نظام قدیمید و رتبتون برای سال چند بوده؟
ممنون

----------


## tari2000

> منبع و روش مطالعه شیمی و فیزیکتون چی بود و فقط برای  زیست تصویر نامه رو میخوندید +کتاب درسی و ای کیو منبع دیگه ای از قبیل فیلم و .نداشتید تخصصیا درصداتون رو + رتبتون +توضیحات کامل روش خوندنتون رو هم بگید و اینکه نظام قدیمید و رتبتون برای سال چند بوده؟
> ممنون


درصدای اختصاصیمو که گفتم. ادبیات ۵۰/۷ عربی ۴۳ اگه اشتباه نکنم دینی ۷۰/۷ زبان ۸۹/۴

درصدا مال همین کنکور ۹۸ ئن.
فیزیک گاج نقره ای رو اول زوجا رو میزدم، بعد فردا...یعنی انگار دو دور میخوندم یه مبحث با همون تایمی که خیلیا برای یه دور زدن کاملش به ترتیب از اول تا آخر میذارن. موج آزمون فیزیک و تستای کنکورای ریاضی ۹۱ به بعد رو هم کار کردم.
شیمی مبتکران و آی کیو و موج آزمون ولی از هر کدوم ماکسیمم ۳۰٪ رو کار کردم به جز مبتکران که تقریبا تمومش کردم. رو متن کتاب درسی هم برای شیمی سعی کردم زیاد وقت بذارم چون خیلی خیلی مهمه. رتبمم که گفتم.
فیلم برای هیچ درسی نمیدیدم.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_داداش وضعت از نصف کنکوریایه انجمن بهتره تو باید بیشتر راهنمایی کنی مارو ولی خوب درمورد این مسله که گفتی من یکیو میشناسم که رتبه سه هزارو خورده ای اورده بوده سال 96 سال 97 اگه اشتباه نکنم شیشصد یا هفتاد میاره از دارو پردیس میشه پشکی دولتی همدان اونم دقیقا از بهمن که انصراف داده شروع کرده به خوندن  از اسفندم ازمونارو شرکت کرده اگه قصدت موندنه انصراف از دانشگاهه دیگه خو چه اهمیتی داره درسای اون ترمت بیخیالش شو روزی واسه یسری درسات وقت بزار از الان اونایی که احساس میکنی ضعفت بوده یا یادت رفته رو چیزایه حفظی رو نه اونقدر_

----------


## Mobham

دوست عزیز شما اگه میخوای کنکور شرکت کنی باید قبل ۳۰ بهمن انصراف بدی

----------


## Phenotype_2

> من انگیزه دارم! کی گفته نمیشه؟ شمام اگه روزی بیش از ۵ ساعت تو راه رفت و برگشت بودین و به خاطر عدم اطلاع عموم جامعه از وضعیت رشته مورد آزار کلامی واقع میشدین، و خانوادتونم یه بند غر میزدن انگیزه پیدا میکردین


انگیزه ای ک من میگم فراتر از اونیه ک شما بکارش میبری. ی چیز بیشتر از خستگی از ی چیز دیگه س. انگیزه، نهایت چیز دیگه ای رو خاستنه. انگیزه از دل میاد ن درد عضلات.
من مطمئنم یا ب اونجایی ک میخاین(هرجا؛ هر جایی ک دل میخاد) نمیرسین، یا اگه رسیدین انگیزه ای داشتین فراتر از اونی ک امروز گفتین.
واسه روزی ک اون انگیزه ای ک میگم رو داشتین بگم. 150 روز "صدو پنجاه روزه".

----------


## tari2000

> _داداش وضعت از نصف کنکوریایه انجمن بهتره تو باید بیشتر راهنمایی کنی مارو ولی خوب درمورد این مسله که گفتی من یکیو میشناسم که رتبه سه هزارو خورده ای اورده بوده سال 96 سال 97 اگه اشتباه نکنم شیشصد یا هفتاد میاره از دارو پردیس میشه پشکی دولتی همدان اونم دقیقا از بهمن که انصراف داده شروع کرده به خوندن  از اسفندم ازمونارو شرکت کرده اگه قصدت موندنه انصراف از دانشگاهه دیگه خو چه اهمیتی داره درسای اون ترمت بیخیالش شو روزی واسه یسری درسات وقت بزار از الان اونایی که احساس میکنی ضعفت بوده یا یادت رفته رو چیزایه حفظی رو نه اونقدر_


اگه واقعا فکر میکنین من تو درسی میتونم کمک کنم سوالاتونو بپرسین در خدمتم 
اخه میخواستم عقب نمونم از دانشگاه که حالا به هررر دلیلی کنکور نشد، اون باشه و از دست ندمش...
درست میگین باید یه طوری یه سری درسا رو از الان بگنجونم تو برنامه...امیدوارم وقت کنم چون خیلی سخته واسه کنکور خوندن موازی دانشگاه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## tari2000

> انگیزه ای ک من میگم فراتر از اونیه ک شما بکارش میبری. ی چیز بیشتر از خستگی از ی چیز دیگه س. انگیزه، نهایت چیز دیگه ای رو خاستنه. انگیزه از دل میاد ن درد عضلات.
> من مطمئنم یا ب اونجایی ک میخاین(هرجا؛ هر جایی ک دل میخاد) نمیرسین، یا اگه رسیدین انگیزه ای داشتین فراتر از اونی ک امروز گفتین.
> واسه روزی ک اون انگیزه ای ک میگم رو داشتین بگم. 150 روز "صدو پنجاه روزه".


اخه انگیزه دارم نمیدونم چطوری اثباتش کنم  من هدفم دندونپزشکی بود که خب نشد...نمیدونم تجربه ی نرسیدن به هدف رو دارین یا نه. ولی خیلی بده. البته میگم من واقعا رشته ی فعلیمم دوست دارم و از پزشکی و دارو به نظرم بهتره. ولی خب از دندون نه... خانواده رو پزشکی هم خیلی تاکید دارن همچنان:/ کلا یه اوضاع بیخودیه...

----------


## Mobham

> اوه ������ مطمئنین؟


بله اگر دانشگاه روزانه باشین برای شرکت در کنکور باید حداکثر تا ۳۰ بهمن انصراف بدید

----------


## tari2000

> سلام دوستان کسی میدونه اگر ازمون سنجش رو غیبت کنیم زنگ میزنن یا نه؟


من برای ۹۸ سنجش ندادم. برای ۹۷ جامعای بعد عیدو میدادم و اصلا براشون مهم نبود برین یا نه مدرسه که نیست که زنگ بزنن خونه!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام بچه ها،
> من دانشجوی دامپزشکیم، تهرانم، رتبم ۳کا و خرده ای منطقه یک بود کنکور ۹۸...نظام قدیم بودم. رتبه سال اولمم ۴۹۰۰ بود. البته برای ۹۸ اونقدر که باید و شاید تلاش نکردم.
> میخوام از بهمن شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم دوباره. ترم بعد نمیخوام مرخصی بگیرم میخوام ۱۳،۱۴ واحد تو دو روز بردارم و بقیه روزا رو بشینم برای کنکور بخونم.
> هدفمم پزشکی آزاد تهران یا دندانپزشکی آزاد تهرانه...
> به نظرتون چیکار کنم با این شرایط؟
> اولا که شک دارم که کنکور نظام قدیم بدم یا جدید. ثانیا واسه برنامه ریزی موندم چیکار کنم که بتونم به هدفم برسم تو ۵ ماه و خرده ای...!
> توصیه تون چیه؟
> درسای رشته ی خودمم بی نهایت سخت و سنگینه. البته به رشتم علاقه دارم و انصافا رشته ی خیلی خوبیه اگه تا تخصص پیش برم. بیشتر سختی مسیر مزید بر علت شده که کنکور بدم! وگرنه شاید اگه دانشگاه نزدیک بود بهم اصلا به فکر کنکور مجدد نمیفتادم =))
> الان خانواده یکم گیر دادن میگن دوباره کنکور بده، هم این که خودم دو ساعت و نیم تو راه رفتم و دو ساعت و نیم برگشت و تو همین یک ماه و نیم دیوانه شدم دیگه :/
> ...


سلام
یه کلام میگم تهران رو از دست نده
باور کن راه موفقیت تو رشته تعریف نشده
دانشگاه تهران اقیانوس فرصت هاست بشرط این که موفقیتت رو ببینی و این موفقیت لزوما درس نیست
مثال میزنم برات چرا یه سر به ساختمون مراد یا همون مرکز پژوهش نمیزنی?فرصت پیشرفت خیلی هست سعی کن یه دانشجوی معمولی نباشی

در مورد کنکور هم اگه بخوای شرکت کنی باید بهمن ماه قبل ثبت نام کنکور انصراف بدی و خودت هم خوب میدونی برگشت دوباره به دانشگاه تهران خیلی سخت تره...
دیگه مسیرت که از من سخت تر نیست بخدا صبح ساعت 5 بلند میشم تا 5 و نیم حاضر میشم و با قطار شهری از رباط کریم میام راه اهن از اونجا هم متروی وحشتناک 7 صبح

----------


## amaz

> متاسفانه گوشیم اندروید نیست اپلیکیشن مشابهش برای iOS وجود نداره؟ 
> من خودمم حقیقتش زیاد به مشاور اعتقاد ندارم و برای ۹۷ و ۹۸ هم بدون مشاور پیش رفتم. این کم شدن حجم درسای نظام جدید یکم آدمو وسوسه میکنه برای همین موندم بین جدید و قدیم  و میترسم این قضایایی که امسال برای نظام قدیما پیش اومد، ۹۹ تکرار شه!


اسم مشابهش رو سرچ کن در استور مربوط به IOS متأسفانه من خیلی در زمینه ی IOS وارد نیستم ولی احتمالاً هست.
در مورد مشاور هم هر تصمیمی خودتون صلاح می دونید بگیرید. مباحث نظام جدید کمتر شده ولی یه چیزایی کاملاً به طور پراکنده اضافه شده و تفاوت هایی با نظام قدیم داره و از اون جایی که شما نتیجه ی نسبتاً خوبی قبلاً از کنکور نظام قدیم گرفتی من این پیشنهادو بهت کردم. ولی دیگه شک نکن هر کاری خواستی بکنی نظام جدید قدیم و ... سریع عمل کن وقت تلف کردن نابود گره  :Yahoo (113): 
من خودم نظام جدیدم و کتابای نظام قدیمم دیدم. یه مقایسه می کنم برات:
نظام قدیم مباحثش یه جاست. مثلاً شیمی استوکیومتری یه جاست. محلول یه جاست و این خیلی خوبه. ولی نظام قدیم کاملا پراکنده و درب و داغونه و مطمئن باش از نظر شیمی نابود میشی و در نهایت شاید مجبور بشی معلمی که مبحثی درس بده بگیری.
ادبیات هم تغییر کرده ولی هنوز هم ملّت موضوعی می خونن و کار درستی هم می کنن. ابیات آرایه و قرابت مثل سال های قبل بیشتر از خارج از کتاب میاد. دستور زبان یه تغییراتی داشته مثلا در مبحث وندی یا مشتق ... اینا یکم گیجت می کنه...
فیزیک راستشو بخوای تغییر خاصی نداشته فقط مبحث نور حذف شده چون توی نظام جدید تو دورۀ اول متوسطه اومد...
زیست تعداد زیادی فصل از کتاب شما حذف شده. یه سری مباحث اضافه شده به کتاب ما. انقدر هم گیج کننده نیست ولی مثلاً مبحث کلیه به طور کلی تغییر کرده. یه سری مباحث در مورد تفاوت یوکاریوت ها و پروکاریوت ها در کتاب شما نبود به ما اضافه شده. مبحث ژنتیک برای ما 99999 برابر کمتر از شماست.
ریاضی همون طور که گفتم پراکندست. تابع و مثلثات رو توی سه سال و حد رو توی دو سال پخش کردن. خیلی رو اعصابه و باید توی سال کنکور یه جا بخونیشون.
عربی متون کتاب تغییر کرده ولی کلاً تغییر خاصی نداشتیم. اصول خواندن همون طوریه: ترجمه، قواعد همونه، درک مطلب هم که کلا فضای جداییست.
دین و زندگی هم اصلیتش همونه.
زبان رو نمی دونم چون خودم زبانم خوبه اصلاً نمی خونم.
حالا با توجه به همه ی اینا اگه فکر می کنی آدم انعطاف پذیری هستی و خیلی مبحثی خوندن شیمی برات مهم نیست. اگه فکر می کنی می تونی تغییرات کتاب زیست و ادبیات رو تو نظام جدید بشناسی و خودتو باهاشون وفق بدی بسم الله و گرنه همون نظام قدیم بمون.  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> درصدای اختصاصیمو که گفتم. ادبیات ۵۰/۷ عربی ۴۳ اگه اشتباه نکنم دینی ۷۰/۷ زبان ۸۹/۴
> 
> درصدا مال همین کنکور ۹۸ ئن.
> فیزیک گاج نقره ای رو اول زوجا رو میزدم، بعد فردا...یعنی انگار دو دور میخوندم یه مبحث با همون تایمی که خیلیا برای یه دور زدن کاملش به ترتیب از اول تا آخر میذارن. موج آزمون فیزیک و تستای کنکورای ریاضی ۹۱ به بعد رو هم کار کردم.
> شیمی مبتکران و آی کیو و موج آزمون ولی از هر کدوم ماکسیمم ۳۰٪ رو کار کردم به جز مبتکران که تقریبا تمومش کردم. رو متن کتاب درسی هم برای شیمی سعی کردم زیاد وقت بذارم چون خیلی خیلی مهمه. رتبمم که گفتم.
> فیلم برای هیچ درسی نمیدیدم.


درصد ریاضیت چطور بود از اونم برام بگو و شیمی درصدت چند شد؟نظام قدیمی درست؟

ریاضی و فیزیکمم ضعیفه ممنون میشم ی راه حل بگید

----------


## tari2000

> سلام
> یه کلام میگم تهران رو از دست نده
> باور کن راه موفقیت تو رشته تعریف نشده
> دانشگاه تهران اقیانوس فرصت هاست بشرط این که موفقیتت رو ببینی و این موفقیت لزوما درس نیست
> مثال میزنم برات چرا یه سر به ساختمون مراد یا همون مرکز پژوهش نمیزنی?فرصت پیشرفت خیلی هست سعی کن یه دانشجوی معمولی نباشی
> 
> در مورد کنکور هم اگه بخوای شرکت کنی باید بهمن ماه قبل ثبت نام کنکور انصراف بدی و خودت هم خوب میدونی برگشت دوباره به دانشگاه تهران خیلی سخت تره...
> دیگه مسیرت که از من سخت تر نیست بخدا صبح ساعت 5 بلند میشم تا 5 و نیم حاضر میشم و با قطار شهری از رباط کریم میام راه اهن از اونجا هم متروی وحشتناک 7 صبح


ببینین برخلاف شما، من دقیقا فکر میکنم رشته مهم تره چون آدم بعد فارغ التحصیلیش قراره با رشته زندگی کنه، نه اسم دانشگاه...راه منم باور کنین خیلی دوره با این که تهرانم از یه نقطه ی دیگه ی شهر میکوبم میام دانشگاه واقعا سخت شده شرایط. دامپزشکی رشته ی فوق العاده ایه و منم بهش خیلی علاقه دازم و اصل مشکلم باهاش، اینه که بقیه مردم اینو نمیدونن و خیلی طعنه و شوخی زننده و حرفای بیخود میشنوم که واقعا تحمل شرایطو برام سخت کرده... . مثلا آناتومی ما چهار برابر پزشکیه و مجموعا خیلی درسامون سنگینه و مجموع تعداد واحدایی که تو این ۶/۵ سال باید بگذرونیم از پزشکی بیشتره. ولی خیلیا نمیدونن یا حتی اینم نمیدونن ما ۲۶ تا تخصص داریم و خیلی زمینه کاری گسترده ای داریم. و نمیدونن ۶۰٪ بیماریا بین انسان و دام مشترکه‌!

----------


## tari2000

> درصد ریاضیت چطور بود از اونم برام بگو و شیمی درصدت چند شد؟نظام قدیمی درست؟
> 
> ریاضی و فیزیکمم ضعیفه ممنون میشم ی راه حل بگید


همه اینا رو تو چنتا پیام قبلی گفتم... ریاضی ۴۷/۸ اگه اشتباه نکنم، شیمی ۶۳/۸ 
برای ریاضی خودم توصیه خاصی ندارم منبعم مهروماه بود. ولی زیاد درست و حسابی ریاضی نخوندم توقع بالای ۶۰ اصلا نداشتم از خودم. برای فیزیک هم چنتا پیام بالاتر روشمو گفتم.
ضمنا روشا باید شخصی سازی شن کپی کردن روش با سر تو دیوار رفتنه عملا! مثلا موج آزمون فیزیک به درد هر کسی نمیخوره و واقعا سنگینن تستاش!...باید حتما حتما بعد تموم شدن تستای گاج یا الگو سراغشون رفت. ولی خوندن درسنامش حتی قبل زدن آزموناش توصیه میشه. خیلی عالیه درسنامش برای مرور.به تایمی هم که زده بالای آزموناش زیاد توجه نکنین.

----------


## tari2000

> اسم مشابهش رو سرچ کن در استور مربوط به IOS متأسفانه من خیلی در زمینه ی IOS وارد نیستم ولی احتمالاً هست.
> در مورد مشاور هم هر تصمیمی خودتون صلاح می دونید بگیرید. مباحث نظام جدید کمتر شده ولی یه چیزایی کاملاً به طور پراکنده اضافه شده و تفاوت هایی با نظام قدیم داره و از اون جایی که شما نتیجه ی نسبتاً خوبی قبلاً از کنکور نظام قدیم گرفتی من این پیشنهادو بهت کردم. ولی دیگه شک نکن هر کاری خواستی بکنی نظام جدید قدیم و ... سریع عمل کن وقت تلف کردن نابود گره 
> من خودم نظام جدیدم و کتابای نظام قدیمم دیدم. یه مقایسه می کنم برات:
> نظام قدیم مباحثش یه جاست. مثلاً شیمی استوکیومتری یه جاست. محلول یه جاست و این خیلی خوبه. ولی نظام قدیم کاملا پراکنده و درب و داغونه و مطمئن باش از نظر شیمی نابود میشی و در نهایت شاید مجبور بشی معلمی که مبحثی درس بده بگیری.
> ادبیات هم تغییر کرده ولی هنوز هم ملّت موضوعی می خونن و کار درستی هم می کنن. ابیات آرایه و قرابت مثل سال های قبل بیشتر از خارج از کتاب میاد. دستور زبان یه تغییراتی داشته مثلا در مبحث وندی یا مشتق ... اینا یکم گیجت می کنه...
> فیزیک راستشو بخوای تغییر خاصی نداشته فقط مبحث نور حذف شده چون توی نظام جدید تو دورۀ اول متوسطه اومد...
> زیست تعداد زیادی فصل از کتاب شما حذف شده. یه سری مباحث اضافه شده به کتاب ما. انقدر هم گیج کننده نیست ولی مثلاً مبحث کلیه به طور کلی تغییر کرده. یه سری مباحث در مورد تفاوت یوکاریوت ها و پروکاریوت ها در کتاب شما نبود به ما اضافه شده. مبحث ژنتیک برای ما 99999 برابر کمتر از شماست.
> ریاضی همون طور که گفتم پراکندست. تابع و مثلثات رو توی سه سال و حد رو توی دو سال پخش کردن. خیلی رو اعصابه و باید توی سال کنکور یه جا بخونیشون.
> عربی متون کتاب تغییر کرده ولی کلاً تغییر خاصی نداشتیم. اصول خواندن همون طوریه: ترجمه، قواعد همونه، درک مطلب هم که کلا فضای جداییست.
> ...


دستتون درد نکنه چقدر مفصل و عالی توضیح دادین  :Yahoo (1):  شاید تا قبل بهمن یه دور پی دی اف کتاب شیمی و زیست نظام جدیدو دانلود کنم بخونم ببینم کدومش بهتره...چون ریاضی و فیزیکش که اوکیه برام...عمومیا هم همینطور. منم خودم زبانم خوبه زبانو نمیخونم برام زبان هم مهم نیست اصلا که چه تغییری داشته.
بیشتر هدفم از نظام جدید خوندن همرنگ جماعت شدنه  :Yahoo (4):  چون جمعیتشون امسال خیلی بیشتره و خب احتمال این که حقشون خورده شه خیلی کمتره تا نظام قدیم، و این که اگه اتفاق بدیم براشون بیفته خب مهم نیست چون برای جمعیت خیلی خیلی زیادی اتفاق افتاده و اثرش کمرنگ تر میشه...

----------


## hamed_habibi

با نهایت احترامی ک بنده ب پستای بالا درمورد نظام جدید قائلم باید بهت بگم 80درصد حرفاشون اشتباه بود...من دوماهه جدید میخونم زیست دهم با دوتا کتاب تست بستم الان زیست 11هستم دینی خوندم اغلب درسارو دارم میخونم...اما عارضم ب خدمت شما ک دینی سبک شده 8درس کمتر شده ایات حذف شده و هر غصل 2خط ایه داره..ادبیات تاریخ ادبیات رفته کنار تقریبا و تستاش ب مباحث دیگه رفته ...تو شیمی خیلی فصلا متنش علوم ابتدایی هستش مثلا فصل یک سال دهم ....و ساده تر شده...ازاونور تو ریاضیب فیزیک اغلب جاهخای ساده شده احتمال ساده تر مشتق ساده تر مثلثات ساده تر انتگرال حذف هندسه مقاطع 6تست بود زمان ما الان شده 4تست و باهم یکی شدن ایننورم بگم مشتق مثلثاتی ندارن..توفیزیک حرکت سقوط ازاد سطح شیبدار دینامیک مدار های چند حلقه بهم بستن خازن ها حذف شده...ساکن و برایند بردار ها نمیدونم کل پیش دو شده 2فصل یعنی از فصل 3تا 8پیش شده 2فصل سال 12...تو زیست هر فصل ب چند گفتار ساده تبدیل شده .....6فصل کمتر شده...دینی 570ایاه داشت الان برو ببین چی شده.....اینکه میگن عوض نشده عجیبه بله مفهوم علیت همونه معلول همونه اما تو چ حجمی؟

----------


## tari2000

> با نهایت احترامی ک بنده ب پستای بالا درمورد نظام جدید قائلم باید بهت بگم 80درصد حرفاشون اشتباه بود...من دوماهه جدید میخونم زیست دهم با دوتا کتاب تست بستم الان زیست 11هستم دینی خوندم اغلب درسارو دارم میخونم...اما عارضم ب خدمت شما ک دینی سبک شده 8درس کمتر شده ایات حذف شده و هر غصل 2خط ایه داره..ادبیات تاریخ ادبیات رفته کنار تقریبا و تستاش ب مباحث دیگه رفته ...تو شیمی خیلی فصلا متنش علوم ابتدایی هستش مثلا فصل یک سال دهم ....و ساده تر شده...ازاونور تو ریاضیب فیزیک اغلب جاهخای ساده شده احتمال ساده تر مشتق ساده تر مثلثات ساده تر انتگرال حذف هندسه مقاطع 6تست بود زمان ما الان شده 4تست و باهم یکی شدن ایننورم بگم مشتق مثلثاتی ندارن..توفیزیک حرکت سقوط ازاد سطح شیبدار دینامیک مدار های چند حلقه بهم بستن خازن ها حذف شده...ساکن و برایند بردار ها نمیدونم کل پیش دو شده 2فصل یعنی از فصل 3تا 8پیش شده 2فصل سال 12...تو زیست هر فصل ب چند گفتار ساده تبدیل شده .....6فصل کمتر شده...دینی 570ایاه داشت الان برو ببین چی شده.....اینکه میگن عوض نشده عجیبه بله مفهوم علیت همونه معلول همونه اما تو چ حجمی؟


خیلی ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون  :Yahoo (1):  پس با این حساب خیلی بیشتر راغب شدم که نظام جدید کنکور بدم...احتمالا تغییر نظام میدم پس...شما همه ی منابعتونم عوض کردین؟ هیچ کتاب کمک درسی نظام قدیمی دیگه به درد نمیخوره؟ لیست منابع خوبشونم تو پیام خصوصی میشه لطف کنین بگین؟

----------


## A.H.M

> ببینین برخلاف شما، من دقیقا فکر میکنم رشته مهم تره چون آدم بعد فارغ التحصیلیش قراره با رشته زندگی کنه، نه اسم دانشگاه...راه منم باور کنین خیلی دوره با این که تهرانم از یه نقطه ی دیگه ی شهر میکوبم میام دانشگاه واقعا سخت شده شرایط. دامپزشکی رشته ی فوق العاده ایه و منم بهش خیلی علاقه دازم و اصل مشکلم باهاش، اینه که بقیه مردم اینو نمیدونن و خیلی طعنه و شوخی زننده و حرفای بیخود میشنوم که واقعا تحمل شرایطو برام سخت کرده... . مثلا آناتومی ما چهار برابر پزشکیه و مجموعا خیلی درسامون سنگینه و مجموع تعداد واحدایی که تو این ۶/۵ سال باید بگذرونیم از پزشکی بیشتره. ولی خیلیا نمیدونن یا حتی اینم نمیدونن ما ۲۶ تا تخصص داریم و خیلی زمینه کاری گسترده ای داریم. و نمیدونن ۶۰٪ بیماریا بین انسان و دام مشترکه‌!


درکت میکنم دقیقا رشته منم همین شرایطو داره
باز شما خوبید ما رو فقط یه راننده که وظیفشه مصدوم به بیمارستان برسونه نگاه میکنن اصلا انگار نه انگار که ما کار درمانی میکنیم و تو سخت ترین واخرین لحظات بیمار بالاسرشیم و یه فرشته نجاتیم تو اون لحظه.... شمال تهران که به چشم یه حمال به ما نگاه میکنن واقعیت...
منم منظورم از اقیانوس دانشگاه تهران این بود برو کاری کن برا چیزی که دوست داری
من از یکماه قبل وارد مرکز پژوهش شدم یسری کلاس گذاشتن رفتم و.... الان بهم موضوع دادن لاین پژوهشش طب اورژانسه... میدونی یعنی چی یعنی اگه میخواستم وارد فیلد طب اورژانس بشم باید 7 سال پزشک عمومی میخوندم یه 4 سالم تخصص طب اورژانس تازه میتونستم یه چیزی بگم الان یه موضوع دادن فوکوس کردم روش یعنی دانشگاه تهران با این حرکتش منو 11 سال انداخت جلو... تازه بماند مزایای انتشار مقاله

تو هم خیلی میتونی در مورد این رشته کار کنی بقول خودت 60 درصد بیماریا زئونوس اند پس فکر کن چطور یه دانشجوی ساده دامپزشکی نباشی... رشتت خیلی جای کار داره اگه زرنگ باشی... میتونی حتی از رشته های بین رشته ای لینک بگیری برا مقاله مثلا اقتصاد... میدونی چقدر دام و طیور تو اقتصاد کشور تاثیر دارند....
یا مثلا رشته های علوم پایه مثل میکروبیولوژی... میدونی چقدر رشتت با میکرو ارگانیسم ها ارتباط داره یا با انگل ها و ...

اخرین پیشنهادم حتما یه سر به مرکز پژوهش بزن اگه علاقه داری
بری پیش دکتر پاسالار اصلا خود بخود انگیزه کار میگیری

----------


## tari2000

بچه ها کس دیگه ای نظری درباره تغییر نظام نداره؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنین اگه میدونین...اگه خودتون تغییر نظامی هستین که چه بهتر...
اگه کسیم میشناسین که تغییر نظام داده میشه بگین راضیه یا نه؟

----------


## VENOM.M

> بچه ها کس دیگه ای نظری درباره تغییر نظام نداره؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنین اگه میدونین...اگه خودتون تغییر نظامی هستین که چه بهتر...
> اگه کسیم میشناسین که تغییر نظام داده میشه بگین راضیه یا نه؟


من تغییر دادم زیستش زیادی فرق میکنه و به ضررت هست ولی بقیه درساش به سودته

----------


## tari2000

> من تغییر دادم زیستش زیادی فرق میکنه و به ضررت هست ولی بقیه درساش به سودته


خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (1):  یه سوال دیگه...کتاب کمک درسیای فیزیک و ریاضی نظام قدیم غیرقابل استفادن برای نظام جدید؟! اخه فک کنم مال نظام قدیم بیشتر از نظام جدیده دیگه
فک کنم قابل استفاده باشن، نه؟!

----------


## wonshower

> سلام بچه ها،
> من دانشجوی دامپزشکیم، تهرانم، رتبم ۳کا و خرده ای منطقه یک بود کنکور ۹۸...نظام قدیم بودم. رتبه سال اولمم ۴۹۰۰ بود. البته برای ۹۸ اونقدر که باید و شاید تلاش نکردم.
> میخوام از بهمن شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم دوباره. ترم بعد نمیخوام مرخصی بگیرم میخوام ۱۳،۱۴ واحد تو دو روز بردارم و بقیه روزا رو بشینم برای کنکور بخونم.
> هدفمم پزشکی آزاد تهران یا دندانپزشکی آزاد تهرانه...
> به نظرتون چیکار کنم با این شرایط؟
> اولا که شک دارم که کنکور نظام قدیم بدم یا جدید. ثانیا واسه برنامه ریزی موندم چیکار کنم که بتونم به هدفم برسم تو ۵ ماه و خرده ای...!
> توصیه تون چیه؟
> درسای رشته ی خودمم بی نهایت سخت و سنگینه. البته به رشتم علاقه دارم و انصافا رشته ی خیلی خوبیه اگه تا تخصص پیش برم. بیشتر سختی مسیر مزید بر علت شده که کنکور بدم! وگرنه شاید اگه دانشگاه نزدیک بود بهم اصلا به فکر کنکور مجدد نمیفتادم =))
> الان خانواده یکم گیر دادن میگن دوباره کنکور بده، هم این که خودم دو ساعت و نیم تو راه رفتم و دو ساعت و نیم برگشت و تو همین یک ماه و نیم دیوانه شدم دیگه :/
> ...


آقا همون قدیم بده واقعااین سواله اخه رتبت توقدیم خوبه چرامیخای الکی وقتتو هدربدی  ...میگن حجم نظام جدیدکمه ولی خب بازم واست جدیده  حتی دوصفحه ام باشه  ..بالفرض شما ده صفحه روک قبلا خوندیوبهتریادمیگیری تادوصفحه ک نخوندیوواست جدیدهه..من خودم تابستون یه نگاه به pdfجدید کردم دیدم باهاش راحت نیسم مونده به شخص ..بازم توقدیم بمونی بهترهه مخصوصا واسه تو..منم قدیممم...

----------


## amaz

> با نهایت احترامی ک بنده ب پستای بالا درمورد نظام جدید قائلم باید بهت بگم 80درصد حرفاشون اشتباه بود...من دوماهه جدید میخونم زیست دهم با دوتا کتاب تست بستم الان زیست 11هستم دینی خوندم اغلب درسارو دارم میخونم...اما عارضم ب خدمت شما ک دینی سبک شده 8درس کمتر شده ایات حذف شده و هر غصل 2خط ایه داره..ادبیات تاریخ ادبیات رفته کنار تقریبا و تستاش ب مباحث دیگه رفته ...تو شیمی خیلی فصلا متنش علوم ابتدایی هستش مثلا فصل یک سال دهم ....و ساده تر شده...ازاونور تو ریاضیب فیزیک اغلب جاهخای ساده شده احتمال ساده تر مشتق ساده تر مثلثات ساده تر انتگرال حذف هندسه مقاطع 6تست بود زمان ما الان شده 4تست و باهم یکی شدن ایننورم بگم مشتق مثلثاتی ندارن..توفیزیک حرکت سقوط ازاد سطح شیبدار دینامیک مدار های چند حلقه بهم بستن خازن ها حذف شده...ساکن و برایند بردار ها نمیدونم کل پیش دو شده 2فصل یعنی از فصل 3تا 8پیش شده 2فصل سال 12...تو زیست هر فصل ب چند گفتار ساده تبدیل شده .....6فصل کمتر شده...دینی 570ایاه داشت الان برو ببین چی شده.....اینکه میگن عوض نشده عجیبه بله مفهوم علیت همونه معلول همونه اما تو چ حجمی؟


خب البته نظری که بنده دادم هم با توجه به اطلاعات خودم بود که نظام جدیدی هستم و از کتابای شما اطلاعات مختصری دارم. ولی کلیات رو گفتم. درسته تاریخ ادبیات کلا 110 تا کتاب و نویسنده داریم که باید حفظ کنیم. فقط یه سوال هم در کنکور تجربی میاد. انتگرال هم حذف شده ولی مثلا بردار هارو شما میگی حذف شده ولی هنوز توی سوالا ازش استفاده می کنن و معلما مجبورن اون وسط مسطا درس بدن.هر فصل هم دو خط آیه نداره . در مورد دینی شما نمی دونم ولی خب درسته آیات کمتر شده. یه بخش هایی هست به اسم تدبر در قرآن اونا خیلی زیاده توی بعضی درسا و ازشون هم سوال میاد توی تستا و با توجه به چندتا آزمون قبل از شعرها خیلی خیلی زیاد تو نظام جدید سوال طرح می کنن. خیلی توجه می کنن به شعرها و مفاهیمشو باید دقیق یاد بگیری و ارتباطشو با آیات هم بفهمی و حفظ کنی.از دینامیک سطح شیبدار هنوز هم سوال می دن.
ولی در کل درسته ساده تر شده. از معلمای تاپ کنکور هم سوال کنی همه میگن بیا نظام جدید. در مورد زیست و کمتر شدنش هم گفتم.  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## tari2000

> آقا همون قدیم بده واقعااین سواله اخه رتبت توقدیم خوبه چرامیخای الکی وقتتو هدربدی  ...میگن حجم نظام جدیدکمه ولی خب بازم واست جدیده  حتی دوصفحه ام باشه  ..بالفرض شما ده صفحه روک قبلا خوندیوبهتریادمیگیری تادوصفحه ک نخوندیوواست جدیدهه..من خودم تابستون یه نگاه به pdfجدید کردم دیدم باهاش راحت نیسم مونده به شخص ..بازم توقدیم بمونی بهترهه مخصوصا واسه تو..منم قدیممم...


خب اگه میگن به طور قابل توجهی کم شده خب چرا نباید این کارو کرد؟ حالا جدیدم باشه اونقدرا هم فکر نکنم سخت باشه آدم خودشو برسونه...چون حتی حفظیاتشم که خیلی میگن عوض شده اونقدر وقت نمیخواد برای تسلط...اصل، مفاهیمن که مفاهیم نظام قدیم و جدید فکر نمیکنم متفاوت باشن و اگه تفاوتی هم باشه، مال نظام قدیم بیشتره... من تو قدیم دو سال نتیجه نگرفتم...الان واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم با این وضع...
به یه چیز دیگه هم دارم فکر میکنم، اگه احیانا ۹۹ نشه، من ۱۴۰۰ هم شانسمو امتحان میکنم و اون سال دیگه نظام قدیمی در کار نیست پس اگه از سال قبلش نظام جدید خونده باشم بهتره

----------


## tari2000

> خب البته نظری که بنده دادم هم با توجه به اطلاعات خودم بود که نظام جدیدی هستم و از کتابای شما اطلاعات مختصری دارم. ولی کلیات رو گفتم. درسته تاریخ ادبیات کلا 110 تا کتاب و نویسنده داریم که باید حفظ کنیم. فقط یه سوال هم در کنکور تجربی میاد. انتگرال هم حذف شده ولی مثلا بردار هارو شما میگی حذف شده ولی هنوز توی سوالا ازش استفاده می کنن و معلما مجبورن اون وسط مسطا درس بدن.هر فصل هم دو خط آیه نداره . در مورد دینی شما نمی دونم ولی خب درسته آیات کمتر شده. یه بخش هایی هست به اسم تدبر در قرآن اونا خیلی زیاده توی بعضی درسا و ازشون هم سوال میاد توی تستا و با توجه به چندتا آزمون قبل از شعرها خیلی خیلی زیاد تو نظام جدید سوال طرح می کنن. خیلی توجه می کنن به شعرها و مفاهیمشو باید دقیق یاد بگیری و ارتباطشو با آیات هم بفهمی و حفظ کنی.از دینامیک سطح شیبدار هنوز هم سوال می دن.
> ولی در کل درسته ساده تر شده. از معلمای تاپ کنکور هم سوال کنی همه میگن بیا نظام جدید. در مورد زیست و کمتر شدنش هم گفتم.


واقعا همه ی مشاورا و دبیرای خوب نظرشون رو تغییر نظامه؟ خب الان یکم مصمم تر هم شدم برای تغییر نظام =))

----------


## tari2000

> اخه پشتیبان های قلمچی همون سر جلسه زنگ میزنن میگن چرا نیومدی


اونام بعضیاشون زنگ میزنن، همه شون اینقدر پیگیر نیستن
دلیلشم اینه که از حقوقشون به ازای هر غیبت کم میشه اینطور که شنیدم برای همین تا جایی که بتونن بچه ها رو مجبور میکنن پا شن بیان سر جلسه و اگه نرین پیگیری میکنن

----------


## A.H.M

> واقعا همه ی مشاورا و دبیرای خوب نظرشون رو تغییر نظامه؟ خب الان یکم مصمم تر هم شدم برای تغییر نظام =))


فک کنم تصمیمات گرفتی ولی کاش نکنی
دوتا مشکل عمده داری تو
1.حتما باید قبل بهمن انصراف بدی و خوب هزینه بره انصراف ...
2. حتی بعد انصراف هم اگه رتبه 1 بیاری باید بری دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس مگه اینکه قبلش درخواست لغو محرومیت به سنجش فرستاده باشی
اگه واقعا برای سختی دروس انصراف میدی مطمئن باش پزشکی سنگین تره الان همگی علوم پایه رو میتونی و صرف دیدن آناتومی نمی تونی بگی درس ما سنگین تره
اگه برای راه داری انصراف میدی یک درصد فک کن کنکورت خراب بشه و بدی آزاد شهرستان‌... چی بدتره؟
هزینه های آزاد رو هم بدونی بد نیست ترمی 15 میلیون یعنی هرماه تقریبا 3.5  میلیون... واقعا اینقدر داری که 7 سال این پول و بدی؟؟؟

----------


## tari2000

> فک کنم تصمیمات گرفتی ولی کاش نکنی
> دوتا مشکل عمده داری تو
> 1.حتما باید قبل بهمن انصراف بدی و خوب هزینه بره انصراف ...
> 2. حتی بعد انصراف هم اگه رتبه 1 بیاری باید بری دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس مگه اینکه قبلش درخواست لغو محرومیت به سنجش فرستاده باشی
> اگه واقعا برای سختی دروس انصراف میدی مطمئن باش پزشکی سنگین تره الان همگی علوم پایه رو میتونی و صرف دیدن آناتومی نمی تونی بگی درس ما سنگین تره
> اگه برای راه داری انصراف میدی یک درصد فک کن کنکورت خراب بشه و بدی آزاد شهرستان‌... چی بدتره؟
> هزینه های آزاد رو هم بدونی بد نیست ترمی 15 میلیون یعنی هرماه تقریبا 3.5  میلیون... واقعا اینقدر داری که 7 سال این پول و بدی؟؟؟


بله این مشکلات رو میدونم و پذیرفتم  :Yahoo (1): 
برای سختی که گفتین رشته ی ما با اختلاف سخت تره ها! مشخصه شما هم حتی درباره ی دامپزشکی اطلاع ندارین! حتی مجموع واحدایی که باید بگذرونیم بیشتر از پزشکیه :/ اصلا به خاطر سختی دروس انصراف نمیدم، دلایل زیادی دارم که اینجا هم یه سریاش قابل ذکر نیست  :Yahoo (1): 
برای هزینشم هیچ مشکلی ندارم، اگه آزاد شهرستان قبول شم نمیرم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ehsan7777777

[QUOTE=tari2000;1553716]همه اینا رو تو چنتا پیام قبلی گفتم... ریاضی ۴۷/۸ اگه اشتباه نکنم، شیمی ۶۳/۸ برای ریاضی خودم توصیه خاصی ندارم منبعم مهروماه بود. ولی زیاد درست و حسابی ریاضی نخوندم توقع بالای ۶۰ اصلا نداشتم از خودم. برای فیزیک هم چنتا پیام بالاتر روشمو گفتم. ضمنا روشا باید شخصی سازی شن کپی کردن روش با سر تو دیوار رفتنه عملا! مثلا موج آزمون فیزیک به درد هر کسی نمیخوره و واقعا سنگینن تستاش!...باید حتما حتما بعد تموم شدن تستای گاج یا الگو سراغشون رفت. ولی خوندن درسنامش حتی قبل زدن آزموناش توصیه میشه. خیلی عالیه درسنامش برای مرور.به تایمی هم که زده بالای آزموناش زیاد توجه نکنین.[/QUOTE

    سلام خدمت شما ... 

    نظرتون رو در مورد موج آزمون فیزیک می خواستم بدونم .... 
    یه کلیاتی توی این پست در موردش گفتین .... 
    ولی میخواستم بدونم که ارزش داره که در کنار کتابی مثل گاج ، بخوایم ازش استفاده کنیم .... ؟
    (اینو از اون بابت می پرسم ، چون ، خیلی نشنیدم که کسی از موج آزمون فیزیک تعریف کنه ... )

    ممنون از وقتی که می ذارین ...

----------


## VENOM.M

میشه استفاده کرد ولی سخته یکم

----------


## tari2000

[QUOTE=ehsan7777777;1554427]


> همه اینا رو تو چنتا پیام قبلی گفتم... ریاضی ۴۷/۸ اگه اشتباه نکنم، شیمی ۶۳/۸ برای ریاضی خودم توصیه خاصی ندارم منبعم مهروماه بود. ولی زیاد درست و حسابی ریاضی نخوندم توقع بالای ۶۰ اصلا نداشتم از خودم. برای فیزیک هم چنتا پیام بالاتر روشمو گفتم. ضمنا روشا باید شخصی سازی شن کپی کردن روش با سر تو دیوار رفتنه عملا! مثلا موج آزمون فیزیک به درد هر کسی نمیخوره و واقعا سنگینن تستاش!...باید حتما حتما بعد تموم شدن تستای گاج یا الگو سراغشون رفت. ولی خوندن درسنامش حتی قبل زدن آزموناش توصیه میشه. خیلی عالیه درسنامش برای مرور.به تایمی هم که زده بالای آزموناش زیاد توجه نکنین.[/QUOTE
> 
>     سلام خدمت شما ... 
> 
>     نظرتون رو در مورد موج آزمون فیزیک می خواستم بدونم .... 
>     یه کلیاتی توی این پست در موردش گفتین .... 
>     ولی میخواستم بدونم که ارزش داره که در کنار کتابی مثل گاج ، بخوایم ازش استفاده کنیم .... ؟
>     (اینو از اون بابت می پرسم ، چون ، خیلی نشنیدم که کسی از موج آزمون فیزیک تعریف کنه ... )
> 
>     ممنون از وقتی که می ذارین ...


سلام، بله خیلی عالیه! و به نظرم با توجه به این که فیزیک از سال ۹۶ خیلی سخت تر شده به نظرم ضروریه که تستای سطح بالایی مثل تستای موج آزمون کار بشه...
گاج برای راه انداختن اولیه و رسیدن به حدود ۶۰،۶۵ خیلی خوبه
‌ولی برای بالای ۸۰،۸۵ حتما باید منبع قوی تری کار کنید...

----------

